# Personality type and learning style (tactile, visual, auditory)



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just wondering, 

What's your personality type, and what type of learning style suits you best (auditory, visual, hand-on). 

Like, I'm ISTJ, and I think I learn best in an auditory fashion (like hearing things helps me remember it, so studying with friends helps). I'm not very visual, as I don't think pictures and charts help me that much. I need to see the words under a graph to help me understand what the graphs are presenting, for example. But I guess in some ways I can be visual because I won't necessarily understand what's going on in a complicated discussion. I would need to read about the info and contemplate it first. I don't think I'm very hands-on, other than that writing facts helps em to remember them. 

To summarize, I'd say I'm mostly auditory with some visual. 

I wanted to see if tehre is a coorelation between type preference and learnign style (although this thread probably won't demonstrate correlation, at least it's an interesting discussion).


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I'm an INTP and I like to be able to try things myself. I do the typical man thing and try to build and operate things without looking at the instructions. I like to have the instructions there, as a reference, but I don't like to go by them. I find it quite easy to remember facts after hearing them as long as they're *explained* - I'm not going to listen to a list and remember it, but I can listen to a lecture.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ENTP

Discussing things usually helps me understand things better. And like Feefafo, I learn best by also being able to freely explore whatever it is that I'm trying to learn. Or if I can read about something and then either read another piece of information about it or discuss it freely with someone else, I'll probably have it down. Sometimes reading things and then just pondering them helps me understand them. 

But I need complexity as that's what helps me understand things...
If I learn that, for instance, penguins live in the Antarctic, it'll be hard for me to remember it unless I have some greater context or understanding to go along with it. I could remember that best if it was explained to me why the penguins live there and what makes that the best climate for them and whatnot.

I'm tired...This may not have been completely accurate, so I may come back tomorrow and post something else lol


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ISTP 

Visual and hands-on. Someone just can't tell me, I probably won't remember. I have to read, or say during a lecture, I'll be writing notes. The combination of seeing the words and the hands-on approach of writing them out cement the concepts in my memory. 

I really like being able to work things out for myself, too.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Visual

When I was in school, taking notes helped me the most. Teachers were mostly insignificant. I'd just read the chapter, take notes on the key points, and then rewrite those notes over and over and over.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Trying things out myself is always the best way for me to learn. Putting things in to song helps me remember more than notes, and being able to listen and write helps reinforce better than reading and copying notes.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

INTJ, verbal/visual


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well...*

Type -> INTJ

Learning style -> Let me read what I have to know. I do best by reading first, hands-on second and auditory is dead last in that list assuming that reading falls under visual though there is a level of abstraction there. 

Just to quantify this using MyPersonality, Personality Profile of JB King (Personality Type, Multiple Intelligences) :

Personality Type:
Extraverted / Introverted - 0% / 100%
Sensing / Intuition - 37% / 63%	
Thinking /	Feeling - 74% / 26%
Judging / Perceiving - 95% / 5%

Learning styles:
Logical/Mathematical 100%
Intrapersonal 90%
Verbal/Linguistic 70%
Visual/Spatial 45%
Naturalist 30%
Musical 30%
Interpersonal 15%
Bodily/Kinesthetic 15%


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> Visual
> 
> When I was in school, taking notes helped me the most. Teachers were mostly insignificant. I'd just read the chapter, take notes on the key points, and then rewrite those notes over and over and over.


I found that after I've taken notes that I never have to look at them again. It's like the act of writing it down seals it in my visual memory.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

madhatter said:


> I found that after I've taken notes that I never have to look at them again. It's like the act of writing it down seals it in my visual memory.


I so wish that was the case for me. I have such a crap memory. Though, writing it down just once is still 100x better than trying to listen to a lecture or whatever.


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

Auditive. =P
Writing does not help me at all, what teachers just cant understand. xD

As for sports like Karate where we have to learn a bunch of movements in order, I prefered to learn step by step instead of repeating the big thing always. However we would always do the 2nd method so I just copied on the others all the way lol...
And that's weird because the teachers were hardcore S and Me N  So shouldn't it be the other way around?

=o


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> I so wish that was the case for me. I have such a crap memory. Though, writing it down just once is still 100x better than trying to listen to a lecture or whatever.


Definitely...I have a photographic memory, but if I don't write notes in a lecture type class, my mind will wonder, my brain will disconnect from my ears (I don't think I have a highly developed auditory learning style). Writing notes gives me focus, something to do with my hands.


----------



## wanory (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm an ISTP and I learn visually and hands on. When I was in school, I almost never paid attention in class, I'd be reading novels, trying to take apart parts of the desk and just messing around in general because I'd just forget what the teacher was saying. I ended up pretty much reading the textbooks and teaching myself and ended up getting an 85% average for my efforts. For other stuff though, I learn by actually trying stuff out and seeing how it works. I'm very hands on when it comes to figuring stuff out outside of school to the point where I often come across as knowing more about stuff than I actually do.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

ENFP and Visual, with Hands-on being a close second. :3

When I hear information aloud, it just plain doesn't commit to my memory very well, and sometimes during long lectures, I find myself spacing off quickly and not listening - it's much more beneficial for me to read some information in a textbook or whatever, rather than a teacher just explaining it aloud. Although, if the teacher is writing and drawing stuff on the chalkboard as a visual aid for what they're saying, then I'm much more likely to pay attention. ^^

As for the hands-on thing... it really just depends on what it is. For example, when it comes to MATH, I definitely need to try stuff out myself to work it out. ^^;; You can teach me how to do it, but I won't know if I yet fully understand it until I actually try figuring out the math problem myself!


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

wanory said:


> I'm an ISTP and I learn visually and hands on. When I was in school, I almost never paid attention in class, I'd be reading novels, trying to take apart parts of the desk and just messing around in general because I'd just forget what the teacher was saying. I ended up pretty much reading the textbooks and teaching myself and ended up getting an 85% average for my efforts. For other stuff though, I learn by actually trying stuff out and seeing how it works. I'm very hands on when it comes to figuring stuff out outside of school to the point where I often come across as knowing more about stuff than I actually do.


Me too! I would read novels or sleep, and the majority of teachers would let me, because I was acing their classes.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

INFP, I'm pretty high in all learning styles, I tend to like things reinforced with more than one style. Kinesthetic/experiential learning definitely is most exciting to me.


----------



## Ehre (May 10, 2010)

INFP and I go for combination of auditory and visual take notes/listen to teacher, watch math example and listen to explanation. If I have to choose one, visual but I usually get too distracted for just that. I'm a bit too cautious in new territory for hands on stuff.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think zoning out during boring lectures may be common to all personality types though. I hate how some of my professors spend forever trying to explain the most mundane and simple concepts in as many words as they do. Sometimes that causes me to zone out and I learn lesss than I thought I should. Other times professors don;t really get to the main point, so the lectures can be kind of pointless, and you have to go back to the bok anyhow to understand. 

I don't remember everything I hear, and I do need to write down the key points from lectures. Studying with partners and verbally asking each ther questions does help, but I usually have to write down the stuff I forget.


----------



## wanory (Jan 6, 2010)

madhatter said:


> Me too! I would read novels or sleep, and the majority of teachers would let me, because I was acing their classes.


Teachers were like that for me too. One teacher actually let me play Counterstrike in class (which I did almost everyday) because I'd do the work quickly then start playing. The two classes I did best in were the ones where I paid attention the least with one being the Counterstrike class.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm multisensory. I do good in any of the learning styles actually, I do better when combining two, and learn best when I use all three.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I learn best through visual and aural combinations.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ENFP: Hands on immediately followed by visual.


----------



## Dove (May 7, 2010)

Visual no doubts.
I enjoy reading the lectures and summarizing in my own words (or by completing assignments/essays).

Auditory only when tutorials promote debate and bringing up the ideas you are developing as a result of new understandings.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm ISFP 

and I took a learning styles test at learning-styles-online.com 

It's pretty accurate. 

Free learning styles inventory (test, quiz or questionnaire), including graphical results


*Visual*
*15*

Social
10

*Physical*
*18*

Aural
13

Verbal
12

Solitary
11

Logical
9


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the music questions warped the results for me. I thought it would be a combination of aural, visual and physical, because I seem to need a lot at once at times. But for dominant one I would have thought physical AND I apparently make a terrible INTP 

Style Scores:

Visual
15

Social
10

Physical
15

Aural
17

Verbal
10

Solitary
13

Logical
7


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

INFJ

highly visual - learning, seeing pictures
second preferred - experimental, hands-on
least developed auditory, tend to space out during lectures, always considered them to be a waste of time


----------



## Maredda (Dec 20, 2009)

INTP 

Style Scores

Visual 12

Social 12

Physical 12

Aural *18*

Verbal *20*

Solitary *16*

Logical 10


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I read a book that mentioned a fourth way of learning - neutral learning. It was interesting because my friend seemed to belong to the neutrals. Unfortunately I can't find anything about neutral learning, but this page covers the first three multiple intelligences - howard gardners multiple intelligences theory - visual auditory kinesthetic learnings styles VAK model with some examples (far down). 

I'm visual myself. ISFJ/9w1


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I scored high on verbal on that test, and it isn't true. I'm very visual, but always forget names, and when concentrating forget names of common objects or the names of people I have known for years. Found biochemistry difficult as a student, as equations with words in them, I just couldn't "see", whereas I can see mathematical problems in 3D.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

*ENFP*

Visual
8

Social
13

Physical
7

Aural
12

*Verbal
19
*
Solitary
7

Logical
5


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

INFP

Solitary: 15
Physical: 13
Logical: 13
Verbal: 12
Visual: 12
Social: 8
Aural: 3

Yeah, I have a horrible time remembering anything I hear...


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

ENFP, Visual and Hands-on depends on what I am doing. 

If I can visualize it there's a good chance I'll be able to do it and once I do something, I can almost recall step by step in my head just like I did it. A lot of Rock Climbers use this skill to work out "problems" or routes and it's why at a climbing contest they don't let you see the problem until it's your time to climb. 

BTW, thanks for starting this thread! 

SirDude


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

ISFP. 

I like visual aids and I absolutely cannot read a big wall of text. I like things to broken down into sections, lists, concise bullet points and stuff like that. I also like to use different colors pens and highlighters to take notes. When I'm studying I tend to make a lot of neumonic devices.

When I write notes I make lots of arrows and bubbles with little comments off to the side.

I also NEED to write my own notes and manually. If I use a laptop to take notes or just print the teacher's powerpoint I won't retain any info. I have to make my own notes.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I wrote this in another thread and I'm too lazy to rewrite it.



WickedQueen said:


> I learn by practice and example mostly. Like if I want to learn how to use a software, I prefer to practice how to use it first, and then learn the theory later. By this way, I can understand the theory much easier.
> 
> My English is awful and I have problems in understanding the grammar. I've read many books but I just don't get it. So I decided to read novels and magazines in English, watch Hollywood movies, and engage myself in many conversations that using English as their main language. My English improves much better with this methods.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm an INTJ, and I learn best through discussion.

Is there a correlation between SP's and tactile learners?


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

thewaffle said:


> I'm an INTJ, and I learn best through discussion.
> 
> Is there a correlation between SP's and tactile learners?


That is a definite possibility.


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

INFJ - definitely a visual learner.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

INTJ.

Visual learner. Try and teach me using auditory methods and you'll get nowhere. Demonstrate what you're talking about and I'll probably never forget it.


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm an INTJ.

In learning, I 'pull in' information from all over the place, (text, audio, visual impressions, behavioural observations...) Then I think about it in relation to myself and other ideas, taking time to assimilate all the data.
Because I spend most of my learning time in reflection, I prefer books and text articles as it's easier to stop, reflect, and come back to where I left off.


----------



## loungefly (Nov 2, 2010)

INFP and definitely auditory/verbal learning works best for me. Lecture classes seem to be easiest.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

loungefly said:


> INFP and definitely auditory/verbal learning works best for me. Lecture classes seem to be easiest.


ENFP, but same.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

ENTP

Learning preferences in order: Visual, auditory, tactile

I have good spacial memory, so I can remember graphs or what a word looks like from memory, depending. But also, my memory for the auditory is very close. They're actually about a 50/50.

On the other hand, tactile is not as helpful, except for that I will remember the visual data well. 

Oh I don't know. If I recall it, I just do. If I don't, there's another outlet for the necessary information.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

ENFP, tactile with a little auditory.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

INTJ

A combination of visual and tactical - for instance, when working with something concrete, I'd prefer having my hands on whatever it is I'm doing, but having a video or diagram in front of me as I go along. Of course, being a tech writer's daughter means I'm always aware someone has put their time and effort into writing the instructions, so that may skew things a bit. roud:

It varies depending on the subject, but my mind usually wanders too much to get much out of auditory learning.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

enfp

I learn best kinesthetically.
Weird for an N type, huh huh huh huh huh!?!?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm ISTP

I'm mainly a visual/tactile learner. I'm almost completely ineffective when trying to learn by hearing.


----------



## TripleCardinal (Nov 7, 2013)

Napoleptic said:


> INTJ
> 
> A combination of visual and tactical - for instance, when working with something concrete, I'd prefer having my hands on whatever it is I'm doing, but having a video or diagram in front of me as I go along.
> 
> It varies depending on the subject, but my mind usually wanders too much to get much out of auditory learning.


Me toooo!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfp
My three best ways of learning are:
auditory/musical
tactile
visual-spatial
Does that mean that I learn best if the lesson is presented as an opera, with scenery, and I get to run around the stage and touch everything???


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTJ

Kinesthetic and Visual


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

Schadenfreude said:


> I'm multisensory. I do good in any of the learning styles actually, I do better when combining two, and learn best when I use all three.


Same here.
I'm good with all three but best when they're combined somehow.
It's probably why I did well in almost any classroom setting whether it be Math, Geography, or Tech Ed (shop class).


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hands on - hard to explain I need to read or do things myself or in class during lectures I need to jot down notes . Not really visual - text style or auditory works best


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

Learning from details to general. Once I understand the content, next I can see big picture.


----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

INFJ: visual (primarily written, if I can see the words and read them myself), then verbal, and lastly hands on


----------



## thghts (Sep 4, 2016)

INTJ: Mostly self-taught with the help of the internet, books and practices. I also like to listen to people tell me something if it's overly interesting or there are good at explaining (more social stuff/humanities.) Only group work to steady my knowledge.


----------

